# Using Mac and Fixing your Brick.



## b16

First things first... Go here and download the Stock Fastboot

Now you are going to get in your terminal. Here are some things you will need:


Fastboot for Mac (also in link up top)
The fastboot files (SBF from link in top)
Patience
Basic knowledge of terminal use in a Mac

First we are going to find the VENDOR ID

In terminal type:


Code:


system_profiler SPUSBDataType

 The vendor id for the Solana (Droid 3) is 
0x22b8 (as seen below)
View attachment 2591


Now you are going to either go to the folder where the system.img is or you will place the signed system.img from the download into your folder where fastboot is located make sure to type:



Code:


chmod a+x fastboot-mac (or fastboot if you are picky like me and like it simple)

Now we will fastboot the signed system image:



Code:


fastboot -i 0x22b8 flash system system.img


View attachment 2600


It will take a bit, also depends on your USB port, Apple makes them slow on the 2011 Macbook Pros.

I will return soon with results.

Enjoy


----------



## yus4eel

How do you set up fastboot to work in mac in the first place? when i want to run commands with fastboot it tells me the fastboot command isnt found


----------



## evulhotdog

B16 did you have any news from this? Did anybody try it and have it work?


----------



## evulhotdog

Just tested this, I can confirm it works great.


----------



## roblav96

whats the exact code you used?


----------



## roblav96

View attachment 3227


tried to flash system.img

returned "error: cannot load 'system.img'"


----------



## evulhotdog

"roblav96 said:


> tried to flash system.img
> 
> returned "error: cannot load 'system.img'"


Did you cd /dir/ to the directory where your system.img is located at?

If you don't do this it will be trying to load the system.img straight out of your user profile.


----------



## roblav96

ye im able to execute other commands eg. reboot but when i try to upload the system.img i get that error


----------



## evulhotdog

"roblav96 said:


> ye im able to execute other commands eg. reboot but when i try to upload the system.img i get that error


Well rebooting your phone would be from adb... this has nothing to do with adb...


----------



## roblav96

yeee lol i knew that haha any ideas?


----------



## b16

Use sudo.


----------



## roblav96

i tried using sudo n it asked for my password but i never set a password on my comp


----------



## drjorge

im really counfused, and cant get anywhere. i open up terminal and type in system_profiler SPUSBDataType, and nothing happens. I cant get anything done. Can someone give some even detailed step by step instructions on what to do?


----------



## b16

drjorge said:


> im really counfused, and cant get anywhere. i open up terminal and type in system_profiler SPUSBDataType, and nothing happens. I cant get anything done. Can someone give some even detailed step by step instructions on what to do?


 On a MAC?


----------



## maboyuan

NOTE: Reposted from Panic Room for maximum assistance.

Right, so I wanted to flash my rooted Droid 3 back to stock because I was unable to get the OTA update (unfroze everything, still no love). I attempted to use the Using Mac to Fix you Brick post here, downloaded the (I think) correct files for my D3, and followed the instructions provided. Everything seemed to go alright. I got connected to the phone, chmod'ed the files, ran fastboot from the directory with the new system.img. Terminal was showing everything was being written, followed by a few [Okay]'s. My terminal went back to its prompt and my phone never changed. I let it sit there at the USB Connected screen for a few minutes, but it never did anything, so I tried to reboot it by pressing the power button. The phone boots to the Moto "M" for a minute, then blanks out, and goes back to the "M" in a continuous bootloop.

I need to get this phone back. Please help me out...

[UPDATE] Nevermind. Fixed it using the method I described in my post on the Panic Room. I think there might be something missing from your method here, though...


----------



## bge0

A note to ALL:
Do NOT use this method. It is incomplete as the above post says! I did this and got stuck in a boot loop at the "dual core" screen. You need to flash the other images (i.e. boot.img etc). Also now I'm stuck because my battery is under 50% and it doesnt charge in AP Fastboot (even while plugged in). So I have to go out of my way to get another battery just to merely SBF my phone. Thanks for *nothing* OP. Please change your post so that other users dont get stuck like this.


----------

